# Asuncion y Ciudad del Este - Paraguay



## marianita89 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Ciudad del Este y Asuncion del Paraguay​*
*Ciudad Del Este*​
que tal amigos, comparto con ustedes mis fotos de Ciudad del Este, a medida que las vaya sacando voy a ir subiendo, a pedido de algunos amigos foristas empiezo por las fotos nocturnas del centro de la ciudad... 

como saben, CDE, fundada un 3 de febrero de 1957 es la principal ciudad paraguaya luego de la capital Asunción. Según una publicación reciente del diario Ultima Hora, la ciudad concentra al 12,5% de la población nacional. Ciudad del Este no tiene zonas rurales sin embargo es una ciudad llena de verde gracias a sus plazas y grandes parques, en este thread busco mostrar aunque sea en fotos, la otra cara de la ciudad.. que atrapa y encanta a quienes tienen la oportunidad de conocerla un poco mas allá de su caótico centro.. 

Edificio Nadua.... en la foto también aparece una de las primeras edificaciones de la ciudad, que es ese edificio de ladrillo visto..








Ciudad del Este, CDE, Paraguay












Ciudad del Este, CDE, Paraguay


trate y trate.. pero no conseguí una mejor imagen que esta.. 








Ciudad del Este, CDE, Paraguay



Lago de la República y el centro al fondo, este es uno de los lugares preferidos de los esteños, en verano es el lugar ideal para ver y ser visto.. se llena de figurettis y de gente que va para ejercitarse ya que un excelente lugar para caminar y trotar... 








Ciudad del Este, CDE, Paraguay[/QUOTE]



























[/QUOTE]


Fabio;22964594]

























[/QUOTE]




















en esta vista aérea se observa el centro comercial de CDE y la Isla Acaray









Vista parcial del centro de CDE desde la parte peatonal del puente..









la misma vista pero desde la vía







[/QUOTE]


Palacio de Justicia de Ciudad del Este









Palacio de Congresos.. queda en el inicio de la avenida.. que es continuación de la Av. Pioneros del Este.. la foto quité de la Av. Eusebio Ayala.. 












Fachada de la Sede de la Gobernación.. 


















Una vista de la ciudad desde el lago República







[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]



Estatua de la Virgen Inmaculada Concepción









Aquí se realizan la misas









Rincón del Padre José Kentenich, Fundador del Movimiento. 










Jardín del Este, en el barrio Boquerón


















Edificios que quedan frente al Area 1



























]Saltos del Monday, principal atracción del parque municipal del mismo nombre. El parque es utilizado por los turistas de la región para picnic, paseos y campamentos. Su infraestructura cuenta con pasarelas, miradores, un estacionamiento para 60 autos, portal de entrada, calzadas, bebederos, baños, tiendas de souvenirs y cafeterías. A través de los miradores y pasarelas se obtiene la bella vista de los saltos y del cañón del río Monday
Posee saltos de 50m de altura, en la parte de aguas arriba, se podria practicar el canotaje, con mucho cuidado ya que es un rio relativamente caudaloso, su lecho es rocoso, de ahi el cuidado que se debe tener, además de otros deportes extremos. 











Parque Municipal Monday es una reserva natural que data del 14 de diciembre 1996, con una superficie de nueve hectáreas conservadas intactas de la masiva deforestación.











El salto Monday está situado en la ciudad de Presidente Franco, a unos diez kilómetros de Ciudad del Este contando desde el Puente de la Amistad y a algo más de 335 de Asunción, el salto del Monday es una mini-Cataratas del Yguazú en el Paraguay. Un sitio ideal para disfrutar de la naturaleza, del senderismo, el rapel, la escalada, deportes extremos o, sencillamente, pasar un momento de relax en un paraje maravilloso.











En el monday encontrarán el contacto pleno con la naturalez en su máxima expresión..., bosques virgenes, vegetación exuberante, el ruido relajante de las aguas y el cantar de miles de pajaros alrededor...









No necesita presentación
Itaipú Binacional, mayor represa hidroélectrica del mundo ubicada en Paraguay (Hernandarias) y Brasil (Foz do Iguaçú)














































































[/QUOTE]


Paraiso Golf Ranch Resort & Spa

está a la altura del Km 24 , con cancha de golf diseñada y estructurada acorde a las normas internacionales de competición, cuenta con 18 hoyos rodeados de bosques, lagos y arroyos con cascadas. Las cabalgatas o el treking son una opción para aquellos amantes de la naturaleza, para poder disfrutar de las 96ha. de campo y bosque subtropical. 
El lago de pesca hará las delicias de los que quieran disfrutar de la pesca de especies autóctonas como Tare’yi (tararira) y Tilapia entre otras.
En el health club están a disposición maquinas de musculación y de ejercicios diversos.
Además cuenta con bungalows para hospedaje, restaurant, piscina, una excelente cancha de fútbol con medidas reglamentarias, canchas de beach volley, fútbol 5, Tennis y tenis de mesa.


























































































En el barrio Area 4


















Barrio O´Leary o Catedral




















































[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]







[










Parque Chino en Ciudad del Este 















































*Asuncion*​


Skyline asunceno desde el río Paraguay 














El infaltable Palacio de López










Panorámica del ocaso 










Paseito por calles céntricas

































































Iglesia de San Francisco 



El emblemático Hotel Guaraní, diseño de Oscar Niemeyer



Distrito de San Roque 



El Banco Nacional de Fomento 












La ciudad verde vista desde arriba










La Zona del Puerto 














Sheraton Asunción










Un chiqui de Villa Morra y Carmelitas





































El Palacio de López empezó a construirse en 1861 bajo el gobierno del Mariscal Francisco Solano López, quien había contratado arquitectos, ingenieros y constructores europeos. Aunque se desconoce al autor intelectual del Palacio, el círculo se limita a los ingleses Eng. Alonzo Taylor y Eng. Purcell; al italiano Arch. Alessandro Ravizza; y al arquitecto e ingeniero militar austrohúngaro Franz Wisner Von Morgenstern. Acá te paso otra foto..., esta vez, bien nocturna...



Para finalizar..., les paso otras fotitos más de Asunción...

Foto aérea del centro de Asunción y su puerto








Skyline desde el río Paraguay

​
El río Támesis?. Nooo, es la forma que luce el río Paraguay frente al puerto de Asunción en estos días de invierno, en la foto captada por Victor Servián.

​
El Panteón Nacional de los Héroes y el Oratorio de la Virgen Nuestra Señora de la Asunción.



Edificio de la Confederación Sudamericana de Fútbol.



IMG]http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i138/cshiro1/large_P1000593.jpg[/IMG]



































[/QUOTE]










































[/QUOTE]
















































http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/43/wertcvjhty56ad9.jpg[/IMG

El Paseo Las Carmelitas:
[IMG]http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/820/dsc00370jq0.jpg





Via Bella, se encuentra al lado del Paseo Las Carmelitas:











Sobre la calle Malutín, se encuentra el Shopping Britanico:



























































































[/QUOTE]
















[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]



































[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]














La Alianza Francesa, sobre la calle Eligio Ayala







[/QUOTE]



El Palacio Patri, en el barrio La Encarnación (centro)























Una casa poco conocida, al costado de la Iglesia de La Encarnación












Un casa restaurada hace poco, cerca del Palacio López



















Casonas en la calle Palma









Casonas de la Manzana de la Rivera










Esta me gusta particularmente









El color de la discordia









El Ciervo









La casa de Elisa Lynch







[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]

























































[/QUOTE]






























[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! Cuántas fotos! (murió la compu) Bonitas ambas ciudades, sobre todo ese entorno ten verde que tienen.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

jaja no pudiste poner más fotos?.....mi lentiun 4 casi muere

No pude ver todas las fotos pero se ve que son ciudades muy bonitas.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

k lindo lugar tiene una buena combinacion de lo pasado,presente y futuro y k esta llenos de vegetación y infraestructura" es un buen lugar para vivir" espero mas photos del lugar estoy seguro k debes tener mas buenas photos"


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

D'rakore sheraa!!, jejejejeje. Buenas fotos!!!, no me inmaginaba eso de CDE. En realidad es que digamos no tiene muy buena fama, pero ahora pienso todo lo contrario!!
Saludos y gracias por las fotos!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El centro de CDE es caótico, pero gracias a tus fotos veo tiene zonas muy bonitas.. es la parte que quise pero no pude ver en mi corta visita, saludos


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Impresionante.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante thread, pero muchas fotos no se ven ...


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Vaya muchas fotos, demoré en esperar que carguen y verlas 
Muchas caras distintas de CDE que no conocía muy linda la ciudad me encanta lo verde que es. 
Allá les debe sobrar la energía que tal represa!!!!!


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

más de 200, te afanas, muy linda CDE :cheers: pero quita dos tercios por lo menos


----------



## marianita89 (Nov 20, 2007)

muchas gracias por opinar, la verdad me pone contenta que les haya gustado, las ciudades del paraguay por lo general son una mezcla de naturaleza, modernidad y antiguedad al mismo tiempo son la tipica postal de mi pais, y sip ta muy pesada la pagina con las fotos pero es que queria compartir con todo lo que tenia disculpen por las molestias, ah saludos desde asuncion paraguay, y muy bello el peru muy distinto a lo que laura muestra jijijii beshossss


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Hola Marianita, me gustaron tus fotos y Ciudad del Este perfecta como siempre, uno de los mejores destinos de L.A.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Es increíble cómo en 51 años se ha podido haber hecho tanto.

Y Asunción se me hace cada vez menos lejana.

Qué bonito thread.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Casi casi revienta mi compu jajajaj no mentira. Estan muy buenas las fotos hay partes de Asunción q se parecen a la av Arequipa..

De CDE me gusta el lago que hay x ahi y unos edificios creo (?) aunq si la noto mas caótica por el tránsito comercial enorme que tiene.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Se nota que amas mucho a tu ciudad y que gozas con cada foto que ves de ella lo que te da deseos de compartirla y mostrar tu país al mundo  y eso es bueno... las ciudades que mostraste en si son interesantes, verdecitas, muy lindas , lo unico que estuvo demás fue mencionar ese programa atorrante de Laura, que para mal de los peruanos se popularizó creando una falsa imagen de nosotros, si fuera por eso mejor hubiera sido ser un país un poco más x como paraguay, pero no pasamos desapercibidos jeje, muy linda asunción y ciudad del este  saludos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se te paso la mano con las fotos!!! 

chvra las fotos la ciudad luce muy bien


----------



## Nirvi (Oct 2, 2007)

Excelente trabajo marianita, en serio te pasaste, muy buen hilo y gracias por mostrar estas dos hermosas ciudades practicamente a todo el mundo, porque me imagino que habras puesto este thread en otros foros verdad ??


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy lindo Paraguay ...


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

En el foro chileno es un exito tanto la ciudad como marianita...Pero por favor no menciones a Laura recien he almorzado, como imaginaras a nadie el gusta esa tia. muy bonito Asuncion


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

muchas fotos demora al cargar pasan unos 10 a 15 suficiente.. te mandaste como 100 , me perdi y no las vi , me iimagino que deben ser bonitas.


----------

